# some feedback would be nice :-)



## spako (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi there, I've had my website up and running for some time now, and have made a lot of changes to the site since i started (in november last year).
Currently I'm using Joomla and I tried almost all of the existing galleries that are joomla compatible ( I even integrated the simpleviewer gallery at some point.
Currently I'm using the easy Extended Gallery which works as a Mambot and is pretty easy to use; no problem adding several galleries, highly customizable aso..
Now I would really like to know what you think of my site, do the gallery previews and galleries load fast enough? is the front page appealing or should I just put my newsblog as an entry page? (I'm not certain about this as I like to have things sober and I fear a blog would look a bit messy on a frontpage...

Well.. If anyone woudl take the time to look at my site and give me some feedback (good or bad!!) I would really appreciate!!:hail:
spako.lu


----------



## timbearden (Jul 9, 2008)

I love the website, and your photography is awesome.  Man, makes me want to start scanning my negatives in and create my website just for misc. photos.  All I have up now is my wedding photography.


----------



## Puscas (Jul 9, 2008)

big fan of your work. It's great, great, great! As far as the site goes, I somehow feel that your fonts don't really go with your style of photography. 
Your pics convey all kinds of moods and the links are very dull. I know, there's a risk of overkill, but I think you could make some more creative looking links (maybe more the way Spako is written on your site?). And don't start with a newsblog; it's fine the way it is now.


that's all I've got for you. 



pascal


----------



## timbearden (Jul 9, 2008)

All good ideas on the fonts.  I would agree.  Hey spako, what techniques are you using to edit your photos, specially the first photo that comes up?


----------



## spako (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank you for the feedback ! how about loading times on the galleries? that's actualy my main concern... about the fonts; as I use joomla I don't know how to replace a link by an image... any help would be appreciated  

@timbearden: what image was it hat you saw? I have a random gallery on the frontpage so I couldnt tell which one you're referering to


----------



## timbearden (Jul 10, 2008)

It was the one with red make up around the mouth.  However, most of your images have the same technique.  So basically I just wondered what any of them were.  HDR, Lucisart, Orton?  Or just a bunch of your own ideas?


----------



## timbearden (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot....the load times for me are around 2 seconds for each photo.  It's not that bad for me.  Are you downsizing the images to a smaller size?  The thumbnails show up almost immediately.


----------



## spako (Jul 10, 2008)

thank you  

Well actually I just do some postprocessing in PS using mostly layers, adjustment masks and blending modes to get the look i like,, I have no real recipe, just trial and error


----------



## tb2 (Jul 10, 2008)

Some feedback on browsing your site. If you select a thumbnail, view the enlarged image, then click the browser BACK button (in Firefox), rather than using your back and forward navigation buttons or the X to close the window, you don't go back to the thumbnails. Instead you get a white box and the site hangs. I find it's always best to allow your visitors the option of navigating the way they want, using the common conventions they like, otherwise they tend not to stay. Hope that's helpful.

Regards, Tony


----------



## spako (Jul 10, 2008)

thank you Tony.. didn't know about that problem, but honestly I have no idea on how to get rid of the problem without having to change to yet another gallery...


----------



## paigegreen916 (Jul 10, 2008)

it looks good! wonderful images, i'm impressed. it would be nice if the images could be larger though, some of the detail was hard to make out.


----------



## spako (Jul 14, 2008)

thank you for the comment... I'm having a hard time finding a gallery that fits my needs 100% ... either they are in flash, load not fast enough or are not easily customisable..  if I make the images larger depending on what screen you watch the shots you might need to scroll up and down to see the whole picture which isn't nice either...


----------

